# CNC Shark Newbie



## geeezer (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi folks,


I recently bought a Shark machine and came upon a problem. I've had the thing for a month or so and it went together just fine. The software is straight-forward and Vectric responded quickly to my dumb questions (There really are dumb questions). But, when I make a sign, the letters on the right, the Y+ axis, are not cut as deeply as the ones on the left. Is there an adjustment to fix this?


----------



## taconick (Sep 2, 2009)

it sounds like you need to flatten your table. There are a few ways to do this what I have found the easiest is to just take a large diameter bit (1 1/4" is the biggest that I have found for a 1/4" shank) and find the lowest spot on your bed and then turn the router on and jog through on fast speed and flatten the thing out. that should help. You will have to do this every time you add a new table but it doens't take very long. Hope it helps

Nick


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------

